# The Storm Cometh



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around lately - been very busy & away...

Just in time to post the Coming Storm:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Run for cover, quick!!

Nice pic Donald. Shame I didn't take pictures of one coming in many years ago (may not have had a camera at that time). Solid vertical wall that stretched across the entire sky......absolutely the most defined weather front I have ever seen. Blue sky on one side and clouds on the other......very well demarcated by the towering wall of clouds.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There's excellent detail and textures in those clouds, beautifully taken Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful ..


----------



## Leo G (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice how the black and white makes it so much more ominous looking.


----------



## Pa Woodbutcher (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful shot!

Leo is right..the Black and white adds something to it


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Lovely Pic Donald :thumb: I love clouds.

That would have made a brilliant HDR as well. Speaking of HDRs... :grin:


----------

